# who does your baby look like?



## neady

i thought id get a little something goin here. =)
does your baby look like you or their daddy or anyone else in the family and do u have any pictures to show!
my litte one is the double of her daddy when he was younger 

heres a little picture to show everyone 

https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad202/sineadbarry/DSCF0246.jpg



i was so shocked to see her dark hair. as i was bald til i was like 3 and all the baby pictures of my OH he had white blonde hair. so it will be interesting to see what happens with her hair because i am now really dark and hes fair-ish. 

thought it would be just something fun x


----------



## JessdueJan

Is that your OH as a baby and Ava-Mae?? They look like the same baby, same pose as well :) that's amazing 

everyone says Lucas is the double of his daddy but I don't really see it myself...will have to get some pics up when I have more time :)


----------



## JoJo16

they are really similar!!
alice is little mini me :D even people i dont no says how much she looks like me lol. and she even has the same little bit of her on the top of her head like i did when i was a baby


----------



## danniemum2be

one minute maisie looks the spit of me the next she looks the spit of her dad shes forever changing. at the moment she looks the image of me when i was a baby. but shes got her daddys nose lol x


----------



## neady

yeh the one on the left is daddy and the right ava-mae.
i no i thought it was weird with the same pose. 
shes started to get my features a bit now but still really like her dad. 
i hate it wen people go im really sorry but she looks nothing like you shes her dads double, im like why you sorry it doesnt annoy me at all. shes her own person! 

i love comparin baby pics to see who they look like but im normaly really rubbish at saying who babies look like cuz i see them as their own person lol x


----------



## babynewbie

they look soooo alike!! like the same baby!
everyoneeee says Archie looks like his daddy, he has my chubby cheeks though hahah!


----------



## sarah0108

as a newborn harriet was JUST like her daddy (but with my blonde hair :lol:) and his family. But from about 4/5months + she looked almost identical to me as a baby [in the pic ;)) although i was like a year in that pic haha

i still get the comments about how alike she is to me now :D so i would say she looks like me ;) well except when she has her miserable face on or cries :rofl: then she really does look like her dad!

x

first is me and the rest are harriet
 



Attached Files:







n635711231_1750435_139.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 10









P100410_12.53_[01].jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 5









P230410_10.36_[02].jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









P270410_13.21_[03].jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shelx

sarah0108 said:


> as a newborn harriet was JUST like her daddy (but with my blonde hair :lol:) and his family. But from about 4/5months + she looked almost identical to me as a baby [in the pic ;)) although i was like a year in that pic haha
> 
> i still get the comments about how alike she is to me now :D so i would say she looks like me ;) well except when she has her miserable face on or cries :rofl: then she really does look like her dad!
> 
> x
> 
> first is me and the rest are harriet

omg the one of you and the first of her are soo identical!! shes gorgeous!

and loving youre hair btw too cute :D xx


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: @ my hair and thanks hun x


----------



## Tasha360

my son looks the spit of his dad and everyone says my daughter is just like me. Will put pics up when i have chance
xxx


----------



## purple_kiwi

she looks like my boyfreind lol. right down to the eye brow shape and facail expressions.
 



Attached Files:







p_00426.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6









p_00414.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe that picture of her is WAY cute.


----------



## purple_kiwi

thank you :). i like quintins hair lol. in ur avtar it looks mohawk ish lol


----------



## Tashry

My son looks exactly like his daddy did at his age. Every now and then I e-mail a pic of my hubby at my son's age to people just to see what happens and I am always able to fool people. They are identical. Hubby likes to take credit for my son's cuteness, but I remind him if it wasn't for my push-over genes then who knows what our son would look like. 
I'm curious to see what baby boy #2 looks like.


----------



## fantastica

how do you post pics?!!


----------



## rwhite

Everybody always says that Lachlan looks just like Tom, even the midwife was raving about it! (well, he does...:lol: but now I'm thinking he is starting to look more like his own person a bit, and a teeny bit like me as a baby and not just OH). He really really looked like OH as a tiny newborn, but is changing all the time. But he makes OH's facial expressions (and there are many of them lol..) so much, it's funny :haha: My mum finds it hilarious.

So these are the best pics I could find of my OH and I that were forward facing, and one of Lachlan in between. Sorry for the posy pic on my half :blush: So that's the first pic, then another pic of Lachlan for comparison as we all know babies look different in different pics haha strangely enough. And then a pic of myself as a baby, I'm on the left (haven't got one of OH unfortunately as they are at his mum's!)

x



fantastica said:


> how do you post pics?!!

Go to 'go advanced' next to the post button, then above the text box for your reply there will be a button with a paperclip picture. Press that and you can upload from there :thumbup: x
 



Attached Files:







lachlancomparison.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1114.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 6









RosyandDylan.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dani_tinks

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs433.snc3/24946_415299830361_518055361_5256089_4214823_n.jpg

*^^ LOL I dont think I even need to say, like Father like Son really theyre doubles!*


----------



## wishuwerehere

I don't think she looks like me or her dad, she's actually the spitting image of my sister!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke is the spit of me! Everyone says it! Lol I see a fair amount of Charlie in him aswell though. But everyone one has said he looks just like me!


----------



## danniemum2be

awww theyre all so cute x


----------



## supriseBump_x

fantastica said:


> how do you post pics?!!

click 'go advanced' then click on the paper clip icon :) xxx


----------



## fantastica

Jacob + me as a baby....pretty sure he looks like me 

(hope the link worked!!!)
 



Attached Files:







j+m.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lauraxamy

Laila resembles us both, she has my eyes but her daddys hair colour and the same shaped face as when he was a baby. I don't have any photos of OH as a baby :( will try find some of me later.


----------



## Jas029

I have a picture of me at 3 months that looks just like a female version of Riley.. He has my nose and my lips for sure.. More of his daddys eyes.. From the moment he was born everyone said he looked just like me (And I look just like my dad so go figure :roll:) But when his dad was holding him I could definitely see a resemblance...I've never really seen any baby pictures of him though..
I still say me ;)


----------



## sineady

lewis looks exactly like his daddy nothing at all like me!!!! which pisses me right off because he walked out of lews life when he was 6 weeks old!


----------



## KrisKitten

i dont have baby pics but i'll post a few of me and OH and tommy anyway :haha:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs065.snc3/13329_414986860699_588895699_5720563_184962_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs065.snc3/13329_414976815699_588895699_5720369_7491430_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs657.snc3/32440_390113246790_692636790_4539421_201291_n.jpg
lol iv put me as an attachment coz its a really horrible pic and iv not uploaded it anywhere to link lol, its the most recent pic of me though...cav was drunk in the last pic too...
but yup thats tommy compared to his lovely parents :haha::haha:
i think hes the image of OH xxx
 



Attached Files:







ggggg.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rwhite

KrisKitten said:


> i dont have baby pics but i'll post a few of me and OH and tommy anyway :haha:
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs065.snc3/13329_414986860699_588895699_5720563_184962_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs065.snc3/13329_414976815699_588895699_5720369_7491430_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs657.snc3/32440_390113246790_692636790_4539421_201291_n.jpg
> lol iv put me as an attachment coz its a really horrible pic and iv not uploaded it anywhere to link lol, its the most recent pic of me though...cav was drunk in the last pic too...
> but yup thats tommy compared to his lovely parents :haha::haha:
> i think hes the image of OH xxx

From looking at him, I think Tommy has Cav's brow, your eye shape, Cav's nose and your mouth :) x So he's a good mixture :D


----------



## annawrigley

a horrible pic kris? shadddddap :haha:
i think he looks like you :D x


----------



## danniemum2be

u look lovely what u on about woman lol x x


----------



## KrisKitten

see i cant see any of me in him at all! Though i no he has my chin...
ergh it is horrible.
my face looks weird :wacko: xxx


----------



## rwhite

I agree Kris, every pic I've seen you in you're gorgeous :)


----------



## KrisKitten

:wacko:
thank you xxx


----------



## jelix9408

people are torn between Willow looking like me .. or OH lol 
ALOT of people say OH though .. which i believe she looks alot more like him then me. 

i have a few pics!

not so great pics with OH .. he doesnt like taking pictures lol
 



Attached Files:







19073_269846823842_507253842_3370523_3275022_n.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1









0323101847.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









0509101624 (1).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1









31179_388886823842_507253842_4053881_2319485_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









31179_388886808842_507253842_4053879_6597622_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rwhite

jelix9408 said:


> people are torn between Willow looking like me .. or OH lol
> ALOT of people say OH though .. which i believe she looks alot more like him then me.
> 
> i have a few pics!
> 
> not so great pics with OH .. he doesnt like taking pictures lol

Willow looks a good mix of you both :D Shes a cutie! :flower: x


----------



## jelix9408

rwhite said:


> jelix9408 said:
> 
> 
> people are torn between Willow looking like me .. or OH lol
> ALOT of people say OH though .. which i believe she looks alot more like him then me.
> 
> i have a few pics!
> 
> not so great pics with OH .. he doesnt like taking pictures lol
> 
> Willow looks a good mix of you both :D Shes a cutie! :flower: xClick to expand...


thankssss! lol everyone always wants to hold her and play with her everywhere i go. always bragging about how cute she is lol 

but i get alot of that too! lol that she look slike both of us

she has the roundness of her daddys face .. his nose and cheeks.
but she has my mouth like her lips are small like mine 
her daddy has big lips lol 
and she has my eyes the color and shape of my eyes. 
i think she looks more like her daddy 
but i think she had all of our best features.


----------



## rwhite

jelix9408 said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelix9408 said:
> 
> 
> people are torn between Willow looking like me .. or OH lol
> ALOT of people say OH though .. which i believe she looks alot more like him then me.
> 
> i have a few pics!
> 
> not so great pics with OH .. he doesnt like taking pictures lol
> 
> Willow looks a good mix of you both :D Shes a cutie! :flower: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thankssss! lol everyone always wants to hold her and play with her everywhere i go. always bragging about how cute she is lol
> 
> but i get alot of that too! lol that she look slike both of us
> 
> she has the roundness of her daddys face .. his nose and cheeks.
> but she has my mouth like her lips are small like mine
> her daddy has big lips lol
> and she has my eyes the color and shape of my eyes.
> i think she looks more like her daddy
> but i think she had all of our best features.Click to expand...

I agree with what features she's got, I def noticed that she's got her daddy's nose and your eyes. Just lovely :cloud9:


Okay girlies, I found a pic of OH as a baby so I thought I would take a picture of Lachlan and the picture :lol: Excuse LO's funny face hehe

x
 



Attached Files:







0221600x12003.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CallieBert

Braden looks like his daddy!!!...not a thing like me :(


----------



## jovigirl93

Emma is alllll her daddy. Cheeks, nose, ears, toes and eyes...
The only thing that she has of mine are my long fingers!:growlmad:


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> see i cant see any of me in him at all! Though i no he has my chin...
> ergh it is horrible.
> my face looks weird :wacko: xxx

Weird? All I see is beauty!:hugs:


----------



## KrisKitten

:blush:


----------



## 18NPregnant

Jordan looks like my family without a doubt


----------



## Jayde1991

We think Erin Silver and Addyson June look like my sister.
what do you think.
This is my boyfriend John
https://i49.tinypic.com/jrb4pc.jpg
This is me and my sister,i am the one with dark hair.
https://i47.tinypic.com/2q2jwis.jpg
My girls
https://i46.tinypic.com/35aq4ae.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

just like his daddy :(


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> just like his daddy :(

Disagree! I think he looks just like you! I definitely see the resemblance


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> just like his daddy :(
> 
> Disagree! I think he looks just like you! I definitely see the resemblanceClick to expand...

really? :D people have said that but i dont see it at all!


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> just like his daddy :(
> 
> Disagree! I think he looks just like you! I definitely see the resemblanceClick to expand...
> 
> really? :D people have said that but i dont see it at all!Click to expand...

I don't think I've ever seen a picture of FOB but I doubt he looks more like him because he looks SOO much like you!!
I need to get baby pictures of me up.. some of them I look like the female version of Riley!


----------



## KrisKitten

Anna noah is the spit of you!! xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

must agree anna, but i sont think hes got your face shape...

i think russell is a good mix of both of us, havent got a baby piccy of me as a baby on my laptop but have one of russ
some better piccys of me and oh, the first when big russ was about 4 months old, second and third he was about 6 weeks on them both 4th and 5th was on the 21st of march
 



Attached Files:







img221.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









058.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2









6 weeks 4 days first time holding something.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









30605_426720330118_662365118_6060463_2753292_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6









30605_426721910118_662365118_6060485_1268557_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## faolan5109

I think my son looks just like me just paler :haha:
he looks like a little ghost compared to me as my mom put it.


----------



## annawrigley

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/aSP_A0415-2.jpg
us both

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/P5260491-1.jpg
noah


----------



## kimbobaloobob

actually i would say noah was a good mix


----------



## Jas029

^ agreed
Your nose his lips his brows cross between the eyes.. idk it's hard to say you two look alot alike imo!


----------

